# First Colorado Coyote!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We got access to some new property today and I took my wife out to explore on the ATV. We found several coyote dens and caught a glimpse of a coyote sticking its head out of one. I couldn't get a positive ID on it though so I didn't take the shot - it looked a lot like a red fox's head. From all the squeaking we were doing to get him to come further out of the den, we had called in a BIG male coyote that winded us pretty quick and vanished like a ghost.

So this evening we decided to go back with more fire power and my caller and as we came in from the backside of that den, there were 2 coyotes sunning right outside of it.

So this is my first Colorado coyote.







He looked a lot bigger in the scope - i swear.







I realize he's just a pup but it is what it is. This area is the biggest boneyard I have ever seen. There are dead cattle, elk, deer, you name it. The coyotes are killing everything out here. When I get my camera back, i'll post some pictures of all the bones around these dens. It's astounding.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One less coyote !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well done Boss.

So what happened to the other one ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet. Get another one and you can make some slippers ! Seriously, one less killer out there, nice job !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well done Boss.
> 
> So what happened to the other one ?


That little bugger spooked and went back in the den REAL fast. Refused to come back out and I tried for over an hour. I'll be going back out there soon. I can ride the 4 wheeler from my driveway to the gate in less than 5 minutes so it's going to be a regular thing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh no...they are in TROUBLE.

Carry your good glasses with you !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, congrats. on the shoot.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nicole just looked at the pics and told me it looks like I am holding a rabbit! lol.

She was there too... and even after shooting this guy and coming back to the area, she looked and thought she saw a full grown coyote laying on the den. It was this guy though. This is the first pup i've ever shot and i am surprised by how grown it looked in the scope.

Oh well either way.... I would love to see more elk and deer around here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Chris, one less.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

A yote is a yote. No matter what size.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nothing to explain, a yote is a yote. Gone to the big dirt nap by the crosshairs--good start!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I figured the pups where getting about that size. I bet the den gets moved, or should i say! its been moved. DCD. Come on back to ole Mo sometime and well get a few here bud. Nice job.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...... I am interested in seeing photos of where you parked the four wheeler. I hope no one was riding .


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey...... I am interested in seeing photos of where you parked the four wheeler. I hope no one was riding .


I didn't take any photos of the 4 wheeler, but we basically approached the den from a hillside. As we crested the hill - the den came into view at about 200 yards away down in the valley. We left it in plain sight at the top of the hill. They didn't seem to hear it running, or see it either. Earlier in the day when we first spotted the den we were on level ground with it and no more than 75 yards away and the coyote's curiosity got the best of him because he kept coming out to see. When we saw the big male, the 4 wheeler was at the top of another hill and he was going straight for it.

Oh and the 4 wheeler is bright orange.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think he was "hokesing" you by making reference to a previous parking incident.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats Chris. Pup or not, it is now a good coyote.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

congrats Chris. keep on them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

wat to go Chris, another one for Colorado.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I think he was "hokesing" you by making reference to a previous parking incident.


Love ya too brother









I wonder if he took to riding four wheelers because there are no doors to climb through


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bahahahahahahahahaha !!!!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah and wednesday it will be the chris and jason show so watch out yotes


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to you guys. Don't forget the camera.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Ground shrinkage ????? A snake is a snake ---- a hog is a hog ------- yote is a yote ----a good job is a good job!!!!!


----------

